# Cinna-Burst Sourdough



## walle (Apr 10, 2010)

After a horrific failure at sourdough last weekend (I'll explain that later), I'm giving this another shot today.

There is a local bakery that makes a "Cinnamon Burst" round that will make you slap yo mamma!

Trying to duplicate that this morning.

Using Keith's basic sourdough bread recipe, and this mixture of butter, cinnamon, and brown sugar. I tend not to measure this kinda stuff, but a good guess for this post would be:

2 C Brown Sugar
1/2 C Cinnamon
1/4 C Butter

Was going for "clumpy" c-burst






One batch of Bassman, quartered


Then I rolled out a quarter, and applied cinna-burst, fold back, cinna burst .. ..






Made two cinna-burst to start (right)- one loaf, one round, and two regular. Here they are sitting in a warm oven for the final proof. Goal is: Mamma wakes up to the smell of fresh Cinna-Burst!


*THE FAILURE!!!*
I know I shared my microwave trick with everyone on the last post... that's NOT the failure - Keith!

Problem was trying to rush my sponge. Woke up last Saturday, and after having given away my last cinnamon loaf, got tired of my kids belly-aching about it, so I started my sponge, and after about an hour and a half, went ahead and WENT FOR IT... BAD MISTAKE! This is one part of sourdough that cannot be rushed. If you do... here's what you end up with ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







So... I thought I would share that as I know there are several other SD newbies out there with me.

*Note for SD Newbies - Starter Tip*
I've been dinking around with my starter since 3/5/10- the day I received this little jewel from Bassman. In the fridge, outta the fridge, stirring, sitting, feeding, starving...

Well, I guess the new has worn off enough... maybe it was my destroyed ego last Saturday... that I fed it and left it sitting back in a corner on the bar and forgot about it... all week!

I spied it last night, lifted the lid, and cleared my sinuses! Wow, it smelled better than it ever has, and for the first time this morning, I could really smell that "sourdough" smell in the dough.

So... thought this may help some of you guys.


Here's where we ended up.

Dough proofed and egg washed


Outta the oven


A look at the round


And SCORE! Mamma's breakfast just as she woke up this morning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


Overall - very good. Next time, I'll use more burst on it.
One thing I didn't share was that at each fold, I pinched the edges to ensure that the burst didn't run out into the pan like it did on my first batch.

Thanks for checking out my post!
Tracey


----------



## rdknb (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks so good.


----------

